# Chewable anti-anxiety meds?



## Jodiiii (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, I'm 19 and I take gummy vitamins. I absolutely CANNOT swallow pills. I've tried maaannny different methods (ie. in applesauce, with small candy, with a ton of water...) and I've never ever been able to. I've gotten pills down into my throat a few times, only to throw it back up seconds laters.

The problem is that I'll likely be percribed anti-anxiety meds of some sort this Thursday when I have an appointment with a psychiatrist. My therapist (who isn't a psychiatrist) thinks that I'd benefit greatly from them...and I agree. Obviously, I'll find out on Thursday, but I'd thought I'd ask here first so that I could possible calm my worries...does any anti-anxiety medication (general or social) come in chewable? Or liquid? Or gummy?

I've tried googling it but have had no luck. THANKS!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Klonopin is exactly what your looking for. You can melt them under your tongue and it tastes kinda sweet like candy.

As for swallowing pills, i can teach you how if you want. I was once like you, and had to have liquid prozac. Now ive started swallowing some without even water.


----------



## Jodiiii (Nov 27, 2007)

Noca said:


> Klonopin is exactly what your looking for. You can melt them under your tongue and it tastes kinda sweet like candy.
> 
> As for swallowing pills, i can teach you how if you want. I was once like you, and had to have liquid prozac. Now ive started swallowing some without even water.


Oooo candy...nice! Thanks for responding. I'll be off now to web search Klonopin. And how did you achieve such swallowing success. That's great!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

to achieve swallowing sucess I started first with VERY small pills such as zopiclone 1mg pills and thick chocolate pudding. I slowly moved up to bigger pills and thinner substances like yogurt then chocolate milkshakes, then milk, then water. Also I find if you put the pill at the front of your mouth and start sucking, sending it flying towards the back of your mouth then immediately swallowing works best. I find capsules and small pills easiest to swallow. I find regular tylenol or non coated large pills like percocets still hard to swallow so i use pudding or something with them.


----------



## Jodiiii (Nov 27, 2007)

wow...thanks for all the advice!  Depending on what I'm prescribed, I just may try all that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

btw, lexapro is the smallest SSRI pill


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Xanax is easily chewed. Sure doesn't taste like candy though.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

many tablets can be disolved under the tongue, they start working sooner that way too


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Can you dissolve regular Klonopin under your tongue or do you have to get a special kind to do that? How much quicker does it work if you do that?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Can you dissolve regular Klonopin under your tongue or do you have to get a special kind to do that? How much quicker does it work if you do that?


you can dissolve regular klonopin and it tastes sweet.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

They make Klonopin wafers that are specifically designed to be take sublingually. 

I used to have the same problem as you probly until I was nineteen as well. Essentially, my fear was that I would die and choke on them. As soon as I got suicidal, I could swallow pills. Once you "learn" how to do it, it kinda becomes natural and you wont forget. 

At first I started slow, by chewing my anti-depressents very fast and then swallowing them with water. After awhile I could simply swallow them with no problem. 

I believe that you can overcome this.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

klonopin wafers are a waste of money, just use regular old klonopin and dissolve under tongue. They tastes sweet.


----------



## Jodiiii (Nov 27, 2007)

Wellll I've just been prescibed 10mg of Prozak. I haven't gone over to CVS yet...soooo hopefull I'll be able to swallow them, although I'm skeptical.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Jodiiii said:


> Oooo candy...nice! Thanks for responding. I'll be off now to web search Klonopin. And how did you achieve such swallowing success. That's great!


Yea, if I could give the taste of klonopin a name it would be "marshmallow mint", because that is what it tastes like! :banana


----------



## Jodiiii (Nov 27, 2007)

Jodiiii said:


> Wellll I've just been prescibed 10mg of Prozak. I haven't gone over to CVS yet...soooo hopefull I'll be able to swallow them, although I'm skeptical.


...and I just did it! On my first try, too. I read of a method online last night that I have never tried before, so I decided to practice last night with swallowing tic tacs. Here's how it goes:

Chew up a gummy candy (I used swedish fish) and when it's chewed up enough to naturally want to swallow it, toss the pill on in to your mouth. I was easily able to swallow them both together! :banana

Noooow I'm curious to see how this goes. Does most people usually get any side effects on the first day?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jodiiii said:


> Jodiiii said:
> 
> 
> > Wellll I've just been prescibed 10mg of Prozak. I haven't gone over to CVS yet...soooo hopefull I'll be able to swallow them, although I'm skeptical.
> ...


Yay! side effects like nausea will only occur within a few hours of taking the drug.


----------



## Jodiiii (Nov 27, 2007)

Noca said:


> Jodiiii said:
> 
> 
> > Jodiiii said:
> ...


JOY. But actually, it's been nearly 12 hours and I haven't had any nausea. I have however had some stomach craps...but that may also be explained by my period.


----------

